# Atlas model railroad forum



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Just received an email from a friend.........Atlas Model Railroad Forum is shutting down effective May 1 of this years. The reason given was that it was too costly to maintain (does this suggest that Atlas, itself may have financial problems?)........time will tell.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, a forum is not that expensive, that doesn't bode well for Atlas!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Carl said:


> Just received an email from a friend.........Atlas Model Railroad Forum is shutting down effective May 1 of this years. The reason given was that it was too costly to maintain ...


Bulls***.

I used to own a forum and it's very inexpensive to "maintain". Too bad they won't say what the real reason is.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Lack of traffic is the most likely cause. I haven't seen too many manufacturer forums that do well.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

because they cant compete with this awesome forum.. come on do you really think the atlas forum can hang with modeltrainforum.com... come on are you serious, atlas figures its easier to shut it down and join up where the good guys are


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> because they cant compete with this awesome forum.. come on do you really think the atlas forum can hang with modeltrainforum.com... come on are you serious, atlas figures its easier to shut it down and join up where the good guys are


Ask T man.
Go back a few years here, this site was dead too.

We...The people.....make the site.
So .....give yourself a pat on the back too.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

this site will never be dead as long as we all contribute our input on different subjects... and dont scare of newbies  although i believe this is the friendliest model train forum on the web


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> because they cant compete with this awesome forum.. come on do you really think the atlas forum can hang with modeltrainforum.com... come on are you serious, atlas figures its easier to shut it down and join up where the good guys are


I agree with ya man ,I love this forum.I do hate to hear of any train forum that shares it's knowledge and tries to be a teaching tool close though.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> this site will never be dead as long as we all contribute our input on different subjects... and dont scare of newbies  although i believe this is the friendliest model train forum on the web


I hear you but some get offended VERY QUICKLY.

Even if your trying to help them.
Some can't take a joke. Even if you smile.

But without We The People....the site would die.

Any site would if no one says anything.

I think we should all get Model Train Forum T shirts for participating.
For free of course.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm offended you'd think I'd get offended Ed

Forums go downhill fast every 4 years,,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> I'm offended you'd think I'd get offended Ed
> 
> Forums go downhill fast every 4 years,,


Now I am offended because you think, I think, that your offended.

You better watch out I might start throwing my trains at you.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, how do I annoy you. I'm pretty good at catching flying trains.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ed I need to see your log book, DOT medical card and do a full inspection on your rig.

Now start throwing the trains. I got my catchers mitt ready.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lmao ed just got d-o-ted


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

My experience with the Atlas forum was with the O gauge section.It's interest seemed to concentrate on two rail and telling Atlas what to make next.There seemed to be a lot of quibbling on the HO and N forums.
Some humor was expressed in the above posts and I think this was frowned upon on the Atlas forum.Just my opinion.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

The same thing happened with the Broadway Limited forum, it became too negative about the quality control in China, and when this started to appear more and more I thought it would not be long before they closed it down, and they did under the guise "Our forum is now closed as we do not have the ability to adequately moderate discussions."
Too bad!!!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

oldSmokey said:


> The same thing happened with the Broadway Limited forum, it became too negative about the quality control in China, and when this started to appear more and more I thought it would not be long before they closed it down, and they did under the guise "Our forum is now closed as we do not have the ability to adequately moderate discussions."
> Too bad!!!


They (Atlas) have to expect criticism and suggestions of their products in a forum. If they don't want that then they'd have to pre-approve each post before allowing it to appear and censor all posts not conforming to their allowable speech. If they want to censor free speech in that way then I'd agree it would take too much time to moderate.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> Lmao someone just got d-o-ted


:laugh: I'm not going to mention any names but it sucks to be someone today. 
Definition of doted
"I've found it is best to offend then to be offended" this makes life much simpler


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been on that forum a few times and for the most part you were to talk only about Atlas products and not model railroading in general. This limits the attraction to the forum, but at the same time I could understand one company not wanting some one to promote another competitor's product on their forum. 

Yes maintaining a forum is not cheap and if there is little traffic on the forum why keep it around. 

I visit this and the MRR forums but mainly here. The people here are good, the admosphere is nice and helpful, any train topic is welcome and a few non train stuff too!! People are not elitists here as well. It feels good to be part of this dysfunctional family!!

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey said:


> People are not elitists here as well.


I'm the most humble person I know. Nobody is more humble than me. Nobody.

  

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Ed I need to see your log book, DOT medical card and do a full inspection on your rig.
> 
> Now start throwing the trains. I got my catchers mitt ready.



I have electronic logs & a new medical card & new truck and kept up trailers.

I also keep copies of all DOT inspection reports on board.

When the DOT cop asks if I have been pulled over recently I pull out a thick stack of the reports.
I then ask why is it that he pulled me over and not a piece of crap truck instead, he answers that I am a quick check and he has to make his quota.
And if he pulls a junk over it would take him hours!

So much for SAFETY!

It is such a silly world today in more then one way.
I won't elaborate.......got to keep my pressure down.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm the most humble person I know. Nobody is more humble than me. Nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


Oh no your not.


----------

